# Achtung ! Obwohl man STEP7 v5.5 und SUS hat, bekommt man NICHT v11 !



## JesperMP (18 Januar 2011)

Es ist mir gerade eingefallen.

Wenn man STEP7 PRO v5.5 und SUS Vertrag hat, dann bekommt man STEP7 PRO v11.
Es bedeutet, hat man nur STEP7 v5.5 (ohne "PRO") dann bekommt man NICHT v11, obwohl das man die SUS Vertrag hat !

Die Bedeutung von "PRO" ist total unterschiedlich für STEP7 v5.5 und v11.
STEP7 PRO v5.5 bedeutet man bekommt ekstra PLCSIM, GRAPH und SCL. 
STEP7 PRO v11 bedeutet das ausser S7-1200 kann man auch S7-300, S7-400 und WinAC programmieren.
v11 PRO ist also die Nachfolger für v5.5 ohne oder mit PRO.

Man kann fragen, für was bezahlt man wenn man heute ein SUS Vertrag hat zusammen mit ein STEP7 (ohne PRO) ?


----------



## paula23 (18 Januar 2011)

Mir hat man gesagt, das das kein unterschied mach, Pro kaufen (als Update) oder V11 Update. Hat mit dem SUS erstmal nicht viel zu tun. 

Aber richtig ist, nur wenn man PRO als SUS hat bekommt man V11.

Servus.


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Unser freundlicher von "S" hatte uns letztes Jahr geraten, von S7 V5.5 auf S7-V5.5 Pro umzusteigen.

Nur wegen dem SUS auf TIA-Portal V11.

Also V5.5 --> kein Update auf V11


----------



## JesperMP (18 Januar 2011)

paula23 schrieb:


> Hat mit dem SUS erstmal nicht viel zu tun.


Für was bezahlt man denn, wenn man heute ein SUS Vertrag hat zusammen mit ein normalen STEP7 ?


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Für was bezahlt man denn, wenn man heute ein SUS Vertrag hat zusammen mit ein normalen STEP7 ?



Wenn du darauf eine Antwort hast, kannst bei Siemens anfangen zu arbeiten  !


----------



## Markus (18 Januar 2011)

mir ist das scheiss egal!
ich arbeite zwar seid ein paar monaten mit V10.5 und 1200er und bin ganz zufrieden, aber bevor das ding nicht ansatzweise fehlerfrei auf dem markt ist kaufe ich überhaupt garnichts!
die abzocke wie sie bei wincc flex betriebn wurde muss nicht schon wieder sein. das ganze gelaber ven den vertrieblern mit updaten und pro und dem ganzen quatsch ist doch nur ne masche um in der gunst der stunde möglichst viele software und vor allem wartungsverträge zu verkaufen...

wir geben viele 1000€ für siemens software aus, und das ist auch berechtigt, die software ist mir auch ihr geld wert.
aber bevor ich mich nicht persönlich AUSREICHEND von der tauglichkeit der V11 und ihren editoren und der zusammenarbeit mit 300/400 überzeugt habe kaufe ich überhaupt nichts mehr! ich hätte nicht mal ansatzweise ein schlechtes gewissen eine "sicherheitskopie" einzusetzen...
jeder der für flexible mal geld ausgegeben hat und seit 2004 teuer für die beseitigung von bugs und einer inzwischen halbwegs erträglichen performance bezhalt hat, der kann das sicher nachvollziehen...


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Wir haben auf Pro umgestellt und den SUS weiterhin.

Sollte in 2 Jahren da mal alles flüssig funktionieren, und zwar auf-abwärtskompatibel soweit es geht, dann freunde ich mich mit der

"Portal-"Drag´n Drop Alleskönner-Software" an.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Januar 2011)

Aber es gibt sicherlich arme Programmierer die glauben sie sind mittels SUS "versichert" das sie immer die aktuelle STEP7 für S7-300/400 bekommt.
Wenn v11 endlich kommt werden sie vielleicht etwas überrascht das sie nicht im Club eingeladen sind.


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2011)

Also wenn ich mir die letzten 4 Jahre so anschaue, bin ich sowieso überrascht, das es Leute gibt,
die Siemens für (fast) null Gegenleistung namens SUS 800€ pro Jahr pro Lizenz in den Rachen schmeißen.

5.4 gab es jetzt 3 Jahre von ein paar ServicePacks abgesehen in absolut unveränderter Form.
Lediglich PLC-Sim wurde irgendwann mal upgedatet in der Zwischenzeit.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die letzten 4 Jahre so anschaue, bin ich sowieso überrascht, das es Leute gibt,
> die Siemens für (fast) null Gegenleistung namens SUS 800€ pro Jahr pro Lizenz in den Rachen schmeißen.
> 
> 5.4 gab es jetzt 3 Jahre von ein paar ServicePacks abgesehen in absolut unveränderter Form.
> ...



Ohne SUS musst du doch genauso für Upgrade´s löhnen. Oder nicht? (Updatelizenz)


----------



## JesperMP (18 Januar 2011)

Ich meine auch das den Wert für SUS die letzten Jahren ziemlich minimal gewesen ist.
Aber wenn es dann eine echte neue Software Update kommt, und man dann NICHT diese Software Update bekommt, obwohl das man für eine Software Update Service Vertrag bezahlt, das ist doch zum kotzen.

Ob die neue Software ab ersten Tag Bugfrei ist oder nicht, ist eine Nebensache.


----------



## Markus (18 Januar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber es gibt sicherlich arme Programmierer die glauben sie sind mittels SUS "versichert" das sie immer die aktuelle STEP7 für S7-300/400 bekommt.
> Wenn v11 endlich kommt werden sie vielleicht etwas überrascht das sie nicht im Club eingeladen sind.


 

V11 ist doch ein völlig anderes produkt, das hat mit 5.5 nicht wirklich viel zu tun...

warum bietet siemens nicht für das erste jahr eine verbilligte version für alle an? also auch für leute die derzeit mit anderen steuerungen arbeiten und ggf. von der günstigen hardware der 1200er überzeugt sind?

oder warum nicht einfach alle bestandkunden einheitlich mit einem günstigen update bolohnen. egal ob pro, oder 5.5 oder 4.5...

warum?
na weil mit den SUS wie msb schon gesagt hat geld mit nichts verdient ist. auf mich wirkt das in etwa so wie irgendwelche proffisionsgeile mobilfunkheinis... am ende muss man noch aufpassen dass man gemeinsam mit dem sus nicht automatisch ein JAMBA-Sparabo für 24 monate bucht das sich automatisch verlängert...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber es gibt sicherlich arme Programmierer die glauben sie sind mittels SUS "versichert" das sie immer die aktuelle STEP7 für S7-300/400 bekommt.
> Wenn v11 endlich kommt werden sie vielleicht etwas überrascht das sie nicht im Club eingeladen sind.


 
Ich wurde Mitte letztes Jahres auch vom S-Vertriebler angerufen und wurde drauf hingewiesen das mein SUS nicht für V11 gilt und ich doch bitte auf Prof umsteigen soll wenn ich denn immer auf dem neusten Stand sein möchte. Das ich das nicht wollte konnte er gar nicht verstehen.... 

Ist die V11 denn jetzt schon raus oder basteln die noch dran rum ?


----------



## Markus (18 Januar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ob die neue Software ab ersten Tag Bugfrei ist oder nicht, ist eine Nebensache.


 
ähhh??? 
naja es soll auch leute geben die kaufen sich special editions von irgendwelchen DVD´s nur um sie ins regal zu stellen und anzuschauen... das in der szene auch siemens seine fans hat war mir neu...


----------



## JesperMP (18 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> V11 ist doch ein völlig anderes produkt, das hat mit 5.5 nicht wirklich viel zu tun...


Soll das Ironie sein ? Wenn ja dann bitte nächste mal ein "" einfügen !

Es genau wie wenn WinCC Flex rauskam. Hatte man ein Protool + SUS Vertrag, bekam man WinCC Flex.
Wenn man S7-300/400 programmiene will, dann braucht man v11 PRO. Man kann sicherlich mit v5.5 ein paar Jahren weiterfahren, aber irgendwann muss man auf v11 umsteigen.


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Uncut Special Edition Steelbook mit Glücksanhänger


----------



## JesperMP (18 Januar 2011)

_


			
				JesperMP schrieb:
			
		


			Ob die neue Software ab ersten Tag Bugfrei ist oder nicht, ist eine Nebensache.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		


			ähhh??? 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Ja, es hat nicht direkt damit zu tun ob man die Software bekommt wenn man ein SUS Vertrag hat._


----------



## Markus (18 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Uncut Special Edition Steelbook mit Glücksanhänger


 
du meinst wohl "undebuged"


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2011)

verpolt schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne SUS musst du doch genauso für Upgrade´s löhnen. Oder nicht? (Updatelizenz)


Jetzt mal ausgehend vom Listenpreis:

3,5 Jahre * 500€ / Jahr = 1750€ für den SUS Vertrag

Upgrade PLCSIM -> 5.4: 152€
Upgrade Step7 Prof -> 5.5: 650€

Summe Upgrades: 802€

Macht eine Differenz von 948€ die ich ohne SUS gespart habe.

Ob man PLCSim jetzt ums verrecken in der aktuellen Version braucht, sei mal dahingestellt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MCerv (18 Januar 2011)

Wir hatten eine normale Step 7 V5.4 (jetzt V5.5), eine S7-Graph, eine S7-SCL und eine S7-PLCSIM-Version, sowie WinCCflex. Alle mit SUS. Um TIA V11 mit "WinCC flex advanced" zu bekommen benötigt man jedoch als Basis eine S7-Pro-Lizenz mit SUS. Auf Nachfrage bei unserem "S"-Vertriebler gab es ein Sonder-Umsteiger-Paket (günstiger als eine neue S7-Pro-Lizenz, Preis weiß ich grad nicht, sorry), jedoch nicht für lau, lol , obwohl wir ja alle Softwarepakete hatten! - Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wann das Päckchen im 1. Quartal kommt und ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Man kann sicherlich mit v5.5 ein paar Jahren weiterfahren, aber irgendwann muss man auf v11 umsteigen.



Dazu wird dich Siemens eher nötigen als du denkst, die neuen Panels
zb können nur mit TIA projektiert werden. Nicht lange, dann werden die
CPU's folgen. 

Das mann TIA nur bekommt wenn man Prof. hat, war doch allgemein
bekannt und wurde doch hier oft genug im forum erwähnt. Wir hatten 
auch rechtzeitig auf Prof umgestellt, Weil durch die vielen Einzellizensen
bei uns im Betrieb totales Chaos bestannt, wöchentlich trutelten irgend
welche updates ein und keiner wusste in welche Abteilung und zu welchen
Arbeitsplatz sie gehören. Jetzt kommt die Software für alle am selben Tag. 

Dadurch das wir mit der Umstellung mit Siemens etwa ein jahr verhandelt
hatten, konnten wir für unsere (ich glaub 15 Arbeitsplätze) um die 8000€
vom ersten bis zum letzten Angebot aushandeln.


----------



## zotos (18 Januar 2011)

Die Vertriebler vom großen S gehören in die Kategorie immobilienmakler und Versicherungsvertreter.

Aber: Abzocke ist halt geil!!! Na na na na


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Vertriebler vom großen S gehören in die Kategorie immobilienmakler und Versicherungsvertreter.
> 
> Aber: Abzocke ist halt geil!!! Na na na na



Also ich würde es als Betrug bezeichnen, was BigS da macht.
Für Fehlerbreinigungen bezahlen?
Also wir bezahlen, wenn wir einen Bug in der Maschine haben und dadurch nicht bzw weniger produziert wird.
Bei Porsche sind das ca 15 t€ pro Stunde.
VauWe ist auch nicht viel billiger.
Also nahezu bei allen großen Automobilisten kosten Fehler echt Geld.

Daher wird es endlich Zeit, dass echte Alternative auf den Markt kommt.
Doch sehe ich leider noch? keine.

bike


----------



## Jan (18 Januar 2011)

Wiederspricht dieser Satz 



Markus schrieb:


> ...ich hätte nicht mal ansatzweise ein schlechtes gewissen eine "sicherheitskopie" einzusetzen...


 
nicht deinem Satz aus dem Thema "Ein paar Sätze zu illegalen Raupkopien"?




Markus schrieb:


> Jeder der Programmiert (Sei es SPS oder was anderes) weiß das Softwareentwiklung Geld kostet! Die Entwickler müssen auch von etwas Leben und machen das nicht nur zum Vergnügen!
> 
> Deshalb habe ich absolut kein Verständniss dafür wenn Gewerbetreibende bei ihrer Arbeit Illegale Software verwenden!
> 
> ...


 

Oder ist der Satz anders gemeint?


----------



## Markus (18 Januar 2011)

einer der großen nachteile der zitierfunktion im forum... man kann aussagen völlig aus dem zusammenhang reissen... 



Jan schrieb:


> Oder ist der Satz anders gemeint?


 
für dich nochmal in ROT:



Markus schrieb:


> *wir geben viele 1000€ für siemens software aus, und das ist auch berechtigt, die software ist mir auch ihr geld wert.*
> aber bevor ich mich nicht persönlich AUSREICHEND von der tauglichkeit der V11 und ihren editoren und der zusammenarbeit mit 300/400 überzeugt habe kaufe ich überhaupt nichts mehr! *ich hätte* nicht mal ansatzweise ein schlechtes gewissen eine "sicherheitskopie" einzusetzen...
> jeder der für flexible mal geld ausgegeben hat und seit 2004 teuer für die beseitigung von bugs und einer inzwischen halbwegs erträglichen performance bezhalt hat, der kann das sicher nachvollziehen...


 
was mit wincc flexible gemacht wurde war eine riesen sauerei die von den kunden so schnell nicht vergessen wird! wenn man sich das nochmal durch den kopf gehen lässt, dann müsste der herr siemens jedem von uns persönlich mit zitternden händen, demütig gesenktem haupt und schweisperlen auf der stirn die neue V11 übergeben mit der bitte es doch mal auszuprbieren und sich an der stelle nochmal für die wincc-flexible geschichte bei unseren familien mit einem blumenstraus und ner schachtel pralinen entschuldigen!
stattdessen nutzt man die gunst der stunde um uns den vertrieb auf den hals zu hetzten der vermutlich im JAMBA-Sparabo-Coaching Center auf die SUS-Invasion vorbereitet wurde...


...könnte jetzt "leicht" dramatisiert sein, aber die message ist wohl unmissverständlich.


----------



## Jan (19 Januar 2011)

@ Markus

Ich befürchte, dass ich völlig auf dem Schlauch stehe.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum das kein Widerspruch ist.
Ich würde Raubkopie mit "Sicherheitskopie" gleichsetzen.

Oder meinst du, dass ..."ich hätte"... nicht "ich habe getan" bedeutet?

Vieleicht sollten wir es dabei belassen, nicht dass dieses Thema letztendlich im SV landet.


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ohne SUS musst du doch genauso für Upgrade´s löhnen. Oder nicht? (Updatelizenz)



Ja, aber die Updates der letzten Jahre sind nichts anderes als gewöhnliche Servicepacks zur Bugbereinigung und evtl. zur Anpassung an neue Siemens-Hardware. Die Kosten dafür waren viel zu hoch (nein, sie hätten 0€ sein müssen), Siemens hat uns hier voll über den Nuckel gezogen. Wer WinCCFlex gekauft hat, hätte bei jedem Update noch Geld bekommen müssen, für seine Testleistungen!

PS: Und das Selbe steht uns nun mit TIA V11 bevor, da wette ich drauf.


----------



## IBFS (20 Januar 2011)

Ich will nur mal  eines hier sagen, wenn jemand mit Rockwell
programmieren sollte und dort die Advanced-Version kauft,
bezahlt über 7000€ (in  Worten: SIEBENTAUSEND) Euro.

Und es besteht dort SUS-Pflicht, sonst braucht man erst 
garnicht die Hotline anrufen, denn die will die SUS-Codenummer
hören. 

Und btw. bei der Advaned-Version ist die tolle VisuSoftware
noch garnicht dabei.

So Jungs und aber Morgen nehmen wil alle nur noch das ach so
tolle CoDeSys   und die eingebaute Visu.

Frank


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2011)

@Frank
ich bin auch der Meinung dass Siemens tolle Sachen macht und sich in vielen Punkten trotz der ganzen Kritik vom Rest abhebt.
Ich arbeite SEHR gerne mit Siemens!
Und ich bin mir auch sicher das TIA-Portal was tolles wird!

Aber Die Art und Weise wie Produkte in den letzten jahren eingeführt werden, das ist eine Schweinerei! Vielleicht wird das ja diesmal anders, aber nochmal lasse ich mir eine Aktion wie WinCC flexible nicht bieten! Diesemla entscheide ich ganz allein ab wann ich bereit bin dafür zu zahlen...

Beckhoff ist das krasse Gegenteil, die trommeln schon seid gut 3 Jahren das "zur Messe" TwinCat 3 rauskommt...

Bei Fusionskraftwwerken gibt es ja die "Fusionskonstante = 50" seid 50 jahren heißt es nun jeden Tag wo man fragt "in 50 jahren geht das erste Fusionskraftwerk ans Netz!"

bei Beckhoff rede ich von der "Messekonstante", In Hanover heißt es "In Nürnberg kommt es offiziell", in Nürnberg heißt es "In Hanover..." dieses Jahr in Nürnberg wurde das Thema eher "ruhiger" behandelt...


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> @Frank
> ich bin auch der Meinung dass Siemens tolle Sachen macht und sich in vielen Punkten trotz der ganzen Kritik vom Rest abhebt.
> Ich arbeite SEHR gerne mit Siemens!
> Und ich bin mir auch sicher das TIA-Portal was tolles wird!
> ...



Im Prinzip deiner Meinung, bis auf den letzten Punkt, denn nach wie vor ist für mich WinCCFlex im Grunde nicht schlecht aber unbedienbar, siehe nur die Langsamkeit des Textlisteneditors, das geht nur per Excel. Wenn das im TIA auch nur annähernd so ist und das befürchte ich leider, dann Gute Nacht! Egal welche Features, holpriges Arbeiten ist grausam.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... holpriges Arbeiten ist grausam.


und allgegenwärtig. Von flexible bin ich es ja nun gewohnt. Aber über Microsoft hab ich nun heute auch drübergekotzt! Bestimmt eine halbe Stunde lang (wenn das reicht) haben wir versucht, die Konten einer iaf-Datei in Outlook aus der Office2010-Suite zu importieren. Erfolg? stellte sich nicht ein. Dann ham wir Live-Mail installiert. das frisst die Kontendefinition (noch) problemlos aus der IAF von Outlook-Express aus Urzeiten.


----------

